
Show HN: Codesearch.xyz – web search and cross reference for any repository - zielmicha
https://codesearch.xyz
======
zielmicha
I've made a site that allows you to search and browse any Git repository.
After entering URL, the site downloads and indexes the repository. The code
browser allows you to click symbols to see definitions, perform searches using
regular expressions etc.

codesearch.xyz is based on OpenGrok (in fact, you can view it as a hosted
version of OpenGrok).

